# 84243 www.[...].de



## srm71 (10 August 2005)

Hallo!
Ich bekam am 10.08.05 um 10.15 Uhr folgende SMS und protestiere energisch gegen solche Abzockerei! 

Abs.: +49172811....
Für Sie wurde eine Nachricht, evtl. Foto hinterlegt. Um diese abzurufen 
antworten Sie mit INFO an die Nr. 84243. Viel Spass...
www.[...].de
max1,99EUR/SMS

Was kann man gegen solche Abzocker tun, auch wenn man nicht anruft? 

[email protected]
 :cry:  :bigcry:  :cry:

_[Kommerzielle URLs entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## srm71 (10 August 2005)

*84243 SMS Flirt-SMS-Chat*

Ui das ging ja schnell:
11.30 Uhr den Betreiber net Mobile AG ermahnt, 12.30 Uhr schon die Antwort:

Sehr geehrter ...,


ich werde Ihre Nummer auf die Blackliste setzen lassen.

Mit freundlichem Grüßen

--------------------------------------------
Christ...... Bu.....
-Customer Care Bereich Endkunden-
net Mobile AG
Mösenbroicher Weg 200
40470 Düsseldorf

Tel.:   0180-2227520 ( 0,06 EUR/Anruf)
Fax.:  0180-2227522 ( 0,06 EUR/Anruf)


Wer weiß wie lange...  :roll:


----------



## tuxedo (10 August 2005)

> ich werde Ihre Nummer auf die Blackliste setzen lassen.



Meines Erachtens ist das so nicht rechtens, dass die Firma Daten über Dich speichert, damit Du KEIN Spam mehr kriegst. Es müsste eigentlich so sein, dass die Firma bei allen ihren Spam-Zielen nachzuweisen hat, dass die User eingewilligt haben. Es müssten also alle Spam-Ziele, die den Empfang von Spam genehmigt haben, auf einer Whitelist stehen. Und nicht umgekehrt.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## srm71 (10 August 2005)

*84243*

Stimmt aber immer mehr Firmen machen sich das so einfach wie diese hier...


----------



## srm71 (17 August 2005)

*4you1*

Hallo Herr ...,

wir akquirieren die Nummern vorwiegend bei Veranstaltungen (Konzerte,
Open Airs, Sport-, Stadt-Gourmetfeste usw.) bundesweit. Die Gäste
erhalten einen Flyer mit der Bitte ihre Handynummer oder Emailadresse
einzutragen, wenn sie über kommende Konzerte, Aktionen oder Ähnliches
informiert werden möchten.    

Das ihre Nummer in unserer Datenbank steht, können wir uns nur so
erklären, entweder hat jemand bewusst eine falsche bzw. ihre Nummer
angegeben oder aber sie ist durch einen Zahlendreher entstanden.
Selbstverständlich haben wir, um weitere Belästigungen zu vermeiden,
ihre Nummer sofort aus der Datenbank entfernt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen            4you1


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

Diese nette SMS hab ich bekommen und auch mal ein bißchen recherchiert. 

Anbieter der Premium-Nummer : net mobile AG - vollkommen schmerzfrei ! 
Beworbene Domain : Zweigniederl. der SMSKONTAKT4YOU Ltd. in GB. Handel mit Hardware für den Telekommunikationsbereich, Erbringung von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen - spricht eigentlich auch wieder für sich - in England so eine komische "Scheinfirma" für ein paar Pfund eröffnen und dann in Deutschland damit Unsinn treiben - erninnert mich irgendwie an meine netten Freund aus Heppenheim, die nach der gleichen Methode vorgegangen sind ! Design dieser Seite ist einfach nur jämmerlich zusammengezimmert - also möglichst wenig viel Geld ausgeben um viele Leute abzuzocken. Kein ordnungsgemäßes Impressum vorhanden - Der Technischer Ansprechpartner hat auch eine sehr schöne Seite anzubieten. 

Mal sehen wie lange diesmal die zuständigen Stellen benötigen, um diesen netten Leuten mal dezent auf die Finger zu hauen und denen ihre Geldeinnahmequelle zu schließen.


----------

